# Who has the Cheapest Deer Corn in the Houston Area?



## fishtexas06 (Jul 9, 2009)

Does anyone know who has the cheapest deer corn in the Houston Area? I am about to take second job to fill feeders. 

Academy - $5.99 - 40 lbs or .149 lb
Bucees - $7.49 - 50 lbs or .149 lb 

Any Recommendations would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Here in FW Academy is usually about as cheap as anybody and clean corn to boot. I hate the 40 pound bags but I hate dirty corn worse.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I pay $5.75/50lb sack


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

txjustin said:


> I pay $5.75/50lb sack


Where??????


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Your cheapest is probably going to be 5.10 a 50# bag in Nada or 8.50 a 100#s in bulk in Danavang they dont sell bags in Danavang but you can bring used ones and they'll resew them for you. Those prices are from 3 weeks ago so they may have changed a little.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Leopold grain in Nada. Last time I checked it was around $5.25 per 50 lb bag but it changes with the market. Usually the cheapest around.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

DCW said:


> Where??????


Wharton Feed Store


----------



## doopydo_19 (Aug 11, 2005)

Walmart 4.99 bag for 40lbs.......................


----------



## jag11741 (Jan 7, 2005)

*corn*

Just checked into this
Acedemy 4.99 for 40 lbs .124
Tractor Supply in Brady 6.15 50 lbs .123
walmart brady 5.97 50 lbs .119


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

MG in Weimar is 6.45 a bag.


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

$8 a 100 in thorndale but you have to have something to load it in


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

The new Buccees on the southbound side of 59 near Wharton has it for $5.75 per 50lb bag. I've been buying it the last two seasons there, and it's been good clean corn.


----------



## charlie379 (Jan 25, 2006)

Waller Rice Drier had it for 6.10 a couple weeks ago, they also sell Soybeans.

Check out their website for current prices. Wallerricedrier.com


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

bullred764 said:


> $8 a 100 in thorndale but you have to have something to load it in


where in thorndale? i know there isnt much there...i am guessing somewhere near the big silos on the south side of hwy79?


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

_Bought corn at Leopold Grains in Nada last Friday. It was $5.75 per 50lbs... Mr. Leopold said it would probably go up some more!!.....Dang!!_

_This isn't a bad price, when you look at corn in Hebbronville, going for $8.00 per 50lbs._


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

HEB in Hondo was 6.99 a fidy last weekend Apple sent Mummies--Mummies in Hondo was about .30 higher--go figure............?


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Walmart*

I bought mine at Walmart last week (Thursday) for $4.75 40 lbs. Not sure if it has went up now.


----------



## Westtxhunter (Jan 13, 2006)

7.10 a 50lb bag at Country Boys in Rocksprings. Alfalfa hay was 9.95 and very fresh


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes at the big silos, but you have to have something to put it in


deebo said:


> where in thorndale? i know there isnt much there...i am guessing somewhere near the big silos on the south side of hwy79?


----------

